

Ask HN: Name of service for “sign up here if interested” - freework

I have an idea for a startup. I want to write up a few paragraphs explaining my idea and have a link that says &quot;if your interested enter your email address here&quot;. An when I have the idea built, send an email out to each person who signed up.<p>I know there are site out there that do this, but I don&#x27;t know what terms to put into google.
======
mtmail
[https://www.prefinery.com/](https://www.prefinery.com/)

(And [http://my.betali.st/](http://my.betali.st/) which itself is isn't
launched yet and asks for an email address. How meta)

------
Akuma99
You might be thinking of a landing page, try that in Google,
[http://www.leadpages.net/products/](http://www.leadpages.net/products/) is a
popular service for that but is paid.

------
gingersnap
You are looking for [http://launchrock.co/](http://launchrock.co/)

